

Pharo 3.0 (the immersive live environment) Released - estebanlor
http://pharo.org/news/pharo-3.0-released

======
fritz_vd
Anyone have any examples of use cases for Pharo? Is it similar to a
numpy/matplotlib/ipython stack?

~~~
kilon
As a python coder that has changed to Pharo I can tell you that the answer to
your questions is "no". Its actually much better because cpython is not a live
coding environment but Pharo is.

iPython tries to compensate , Pharo of course lacks some of the features of
iPython but overall Pharo's ability to do true live coding really shines here.
Live coding means the ability to code your application while it runs without
every need to stop it and restart it to correct an error.

Pharo lacks the existence of a pure mathematical library like numpy however it
offers not only Nativeboost that gives full access to C libraries similar to
ctypes for Python , Nativeboost also is an inline assembler. In theory that
means access to raw speed.

Matplotlib I am not very familiar with but Pharo has a set of library called
Moose which contain several libraries for visualisations one of them is
Roassal which is easy enought to use for several kinds of Graphs and
illustrations, there is even Roassal3d if 3d graphics is your thing.

Roassal:
[http://objectprofile.com/Roassal.html](http://objectprofile.com/Roassal.html)

examples of Roassal:
[http://forum.world.st/attachment/4692028/0/image.png](http://forum.world.st/attachment/4692028/0/image.png)
[http://www.highoctane.be/images/RoassalWorldMap.png](http://www.highoctane.be/images/RoassalWorldMap.png)
[http://lists.pharo.org/pipermail/pharo-
dev_lists.pharo.org/a...](http://lists.pharo.org/pipermail/pharo-
dev_lists.pharo.org/attachments/20140424/0c1da1cc/attachment-0004.png)

examples of Roassal3d: [http://lists.pharo.org/pipermail/pharo-
dev_lists.pharo.org/a...](http://lists.pharo.org/pipermail/pharo-
dev_lists.pharo.org/attachments/20130715/df364e3e/attachment-0003.png)
[http://objectprofile.com/photos/3.png](http://objectprofile.com/photos/3.png)

I give a general idea of what Pharo is in my "Why Pharo" video tutorial

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol5ivaEATLQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol5ivaEATLQ)

------
_mhr_
Awesome job on the website, and it's great that you guys got such a good
domain name.

A bit off-topic, but would it be possible for Pharo's windows to look native?

~~~
estebanlor
We are working on that, but it will not be ready until Pharo 4.0 (being native
_and_ multiplatform is not the easiest task to accomplish, sadly)

------
mark_l_watson
Nice, good news!

I have a NLP library on github for Pharo or Squeak. Hopefully thus will
motivate me to update it.

~~~
mark_l_watson
BTW, the github repo is [https://github.com/mark-
watson/nlp_smalltalk](https://github.com/mark-watson/nlp_smalltalk)

There is not much there: just my FastTag part of speech tagger.

------
seandenigris
2364 issues closed by > 80 contributors in ~ 1 year - WOW! And the website
looks great :)

------
svc
Great work by a great community, congratulations !

Thank you.

------
rasur
Excellent! I look forwards to grabbing a copy later today.

------
emaringolo
Excellent job guys. Kudos to the website designer too.

------
bromagosa
Great! Congratulations on the web redesign as well!

------
shizzy0
It's looking nicer all the time.

------
smokescreen
Great work Pharo team.

------
philippeback
Very cool news!

------
hilaire
Great!

